# Greek Yogurt



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Dannon has this new Greek yogurt out and I have to say hands down, other than the Turkish yogurt my Mom makes. This is one of the best! 

I had the blueberry for breakfast! YUMO!:wub:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I am not a fan of yogurt....how does this compare to like regular Dannon or Yoplait yogurt? I hate the consistency of yogurt. I like Yoplait's whipped kind, that is about it haha. The chocolate flavors taste like mousse dessert!!! YUM

But I do make an awesome homemade guacamole, with vanilla yogurt in it...so I was contemplating trying the Greek kind in it...but I wasn't sure about it. What is different about it? Is it better for you or something too?


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I've been looking at Greek yogurt too. I can't make myself try it since the last "new" yogurt I tried was soy yogurt. That stuff was horrible!! I'll have to try some of the Dannon Greek just because you've already tried and approved of it!  Thanks!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Too much sugar in yogurt for me (unless you get plain yogurt)...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love yogurt.. whats the difference between the greek ?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i love yogurt.. whats the difference between the greek ?


Dannon Greek Yogurt (Greek straining process that produces different - creamier - consistency)

Every so often I give the fluffs some plain yogurt...they Love it


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My name is Sue and I'm a Greek yogurt addict.:brownbag: I have it nearly every afternoon for lunch along with a piece of fruit and some nuts. I eat the plain yogurt and I add honey to it. -- I like Chobani and Oikos but don't like Face. (I buy the one that's on sale and it's even in large containers at BJ's now.) It isn't sweet and doesn't have all the bad stuff that other yogurt does (artificial sweeteners...). It's a thicker consistency than other yogurts more like sour cream. I feel like I'm eating something really healthy (probiotics) and Tyler and I share so it's a bonding experience too.  It's more expensive than regular yogurt but I figure if I spend $1.39 on a container and it's my lunch, where else can I get a healthy lunch for that price?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> My name is Sue and I'm a Greek yogurt addictQUOTE]
> 
> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well thicker I probably wouldn't like. I think regular yogurt is too thick as it is haha. Hence why I like the whipped ones.

But if you says its the consistency of sour cream almost, I might really like it in my guacamole recipe instead! I will have to try it next time I make it.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

SugarBob62 said:


> Well thicker I probably wouldn't like. I think regular yogurt is too thick as it is haha. Hence why I like the whipped ones.
> 
> But if you says its the consistency of sour cream almost, I might really like it in my guacamole recipe instead! I will have to try it next time I make it.


Let us know if you try that... I subbed plain yogurt for mayo in a recipe for honey mustard dressing and it tasted fine/great


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've seen that and was tempted to try it. Thanks for the recommendation. I love yogurt!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes, the consistency is like that of sour cream. It just had a much better flavor to me, than the regular yogurt. I love the Yoplait Whips too, especially the chocolate one! I add a little fiber one, mix it up. It's very good and filling.

They also have a plain one with Honey in it. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It's just yogurt with the whey strained out. You can make it yourself at home with regular yogurt, a strainer, and a coffee filter. I used to do it all the time when I ate dairy.

Yogurt with sugar added completely destroys the probiotics in it. Once you start eating plain yogurt flavored with real fruit or a little honey, you'll never want the other stuff again. 

The best Greek yogurt is FAGE FULL FAT. Like yogurt was meant to be eaten...


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I love all kinds of yogurt!!  the thick and creamy ones, the soy one, the regulars of course, and the fluffy one yoplait makes. thanks for the recommendation, I'll give it a try. I actually haven't it around here, guess I just haven't paid attention.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:chili::chili:Ah YES, Greek Yougurt! Here in Greece we love our yogi---full fat for me----no gelatine to thicken it---just strained X 2 and not flavored already---do my own. I prefer the sheep yogi---much easier to digest and some of it is actually good! The skin on top can be removed if you don't like it (I don't) . Best to buy the true Greek one from a Turkish type groc. store in the US. Some of the Greek yogi in the US is NOT authentic to what we get here. I substitute it in many things where we would use sour cream---haven't tried Kitzi on it yet---he is learning to eat green beans, and cottage cheese at the moment. He LOVES carrotts (raw).:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Snowbody said:


> - I like Chobani and


one of my coworkers actually had this at work today, mixed with some organic blueberries, she said it was great as she was licking the spoon, now i have to try it


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm cheating today after all this talk and eating some Fage with a drop of honey and vanilla extract....

I'm allergic to dairy, but yogurt doesn't bug me too much.

FYI, Fage was the original greek yogurt sold here in the US, along with Greek Gods. The Fage total (full fat) is as close to authentic as you can get, according to my Greek friend.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Also Greek yogurt is super high in protein--about twice as much as regular yogurt per serving. 

I wish I could stomach it plain, but I just can't do it. I do like Chobani and Fage (the flavored ones) and really wanted to like the Trader Joe's version, but don't like it.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I like to mix the strawberry and vanilla dannon or oikos greek yogurt together. All i can say is yummy!!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Once you start eating plain yogurt flavored with real fruit or a little honey, you'll never want the other stuff again.



100% agree. I have plain non-fat greek yogurt every morning with mixed berries. I used to eat the Stonyfield Farms fat free flavored yogurt and it has so much sugar in it. I really like the idea of eating yogurt on a daily basis for the probiotics and calcium but couldn't get over the amount of sugar. I'm so happy that I made the switch, I will never go back!

Fage is my favorite but I will eat Chobani or Oikos if its on sale. 

I also want to add that I looked at the ingredients in the flavored Dannon greek yogurt and there is a bunch of added "stuff" in there that you won't see in Fage flavored yogurts.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ooo i love all type of consistencies , the thicker the better , i must try !!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> ooo i love all type of consistencies , the thicker the better , i must try !!!


It looks like little Dolce wants a lick of it too in your siggie.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> It looks like little Dolce wants a lick of it too in your siggie.


 
he loves yogurt too !!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> :chili::chili:Ah YES, Greek Yougurt! Here in Greece we love our yogi---full fat for me----no gelatine to thicken it---just strained X 2 and not flavored already---do my own. I prefer the sheep yogi---much easier to digest and some of it is actually good! The skin on top can be removed if you don't like it (I don't) . Best to buy the true Greek one from a Turkish type groc. store in the US. Some of the Greek yogi in the US is NOT authentic to what we get here. I substitute it in many things where we would use sour cream---haven't tried Kitzi on it yet---he is learning to eat green beans, and cottage cheese at the moment. He LOVES carrotts (raw).:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 

When i visited my mom about 2 years ago in Greece we went grocery shopping and she bought me some yogurt, but it was made with goats milk if i remember right. I wouldn't eat it because to me it wasn't normal, we had to go back to the store and get yogurt made from cows milk. I guess because i grew up with cows milk it's not normal to me to eat yogurt or cheese made from anything else. Lol. Strange i know. I love greek yogurt but only if it's make from cows milk.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

oops, double post


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I love FAGE 2% fat Greek Yogurt with local honey!! It's the best!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I can't eat it plain either... will either stir in some honey or melt some simply fruit jam in the microwave and stir that in


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Mmmm I recently started eating Greek yoghurt, inspired by advice for a dog's digestion. :biggrin: I haven't seen Fage in my chain supermarkets, but I looove Chobani. Blueberry is my favorite, but the nearest store sells out almost as soon as it's put out! I have mixed preserves with the plain--quite yummy. 

I have become quite a label-reader and now I don't really want to eat the regular major brands kinds ... except for key lime flavor. I'll put up with a few additives for the key lime flavor.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I just tried some yesterday and today, I tried FAGE Total with Honey(45% saturated fat ouch! tasted yummy though), Greek Gods Traditional Yogurt -Plain(0% fat), and another brand with blueberry. I liked the Greek Gods Plain one the most


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

I love the plain greek yogurt with granola and fruits. I have it every morning.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Where can I buy this Fage yoggie? I want to start eating healthy again and I love yogurt. My Mom makes her yougurt. Turkish style, but seeing how she does it. GAG,LOL


----------

